

Andy Grove urges Intel to build car batteries  - bootload
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-10121940-54.html

======
bprater
I think this is brilliant. We need more competition on the battery front. We
are in 2008 using technology that is basically the same as 1808. Intel is all
about serious research.

